# Video of newt limb regeneration



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thought you all might find this interesting. Don't be surprised to see newt/salamander becoming the next high demand model system for the study of regenerative biology/medicine.

http://www.hhmi.org/biointeractive/media/newt_regen-lg.mov


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

swell video

maybe one day we will do the same


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

I read an article about this very same topic. It's amazing these guys can regenerate limbs, organs, and even a portion of their head but are deathly sensetive to their environment. Very interesting. Im sure we will be hearing more about this in the not-so distant future


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

When I was touring colleges one of the schools had a tour of their toadery, and there was a red eft who had gotten 1/3 of his brain removed. According to one of the posters documenting a similiar experiment:

"The major focus of this study investigates the mechanisms that contribute to the link between localized cellular growth and pattern formation in epimorphic systems. To visualize proliferating cells, Anti-BrdU Immunocytochemistry was used to stain limb and brain sections of developing Ambystoma maculatum to determine if a pattern exists." 

Dr. Stanley Sessions was the advisor the this experiment, but I believe Eric Diefenbacher was the one who actually did the slicing and dicing.


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks. That was a really cool video. I had a salamander for a long time. Unfortunately he escaped and was no match for my cat.


----------



## PoohMac (Aug 22, 2006)

thats a really cool video.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I actually did a science fair project on the regenerative properties of an axolotl that we purchased without one leg, I tracked the speed of regeneration in comparison to the regular growth speed of the other legs and got into cellular de-differentiation and whatnot.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Anyone else have more footage of this? Or their own photos of this ability?


----------

